# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  تحذير قبل البحث عن التخسيس

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*




*تحذيرات ونصايح بمصلحت الجميع ؛ انفع نفسك وحذر غيرك* 



*خبير التغذية العلاجية (عبدالله المطوع)

مخاطر أدوية التخسيس ويكشف صندوق أسراره 



الريدكتيل




**هي أدوية تعمل على قطع حلقة الاتصال بين المعدة والعقل عن طريق أعصاب الجسم ومع الوقت ولفترة ليست كبيرة بين شهرين أو ثلاثة أشهر يؤدي إلى فقدان 10% من الذاكرة في المستقبل مع كثير من الأعراض الفورية كالصداع والغثيان 


**الزنيكال





**هذا الدواء يعتبر محور جدل بين الناس ولكن الصحيح هو أن هذا الدواء آمن للأستخدام الخفيف كأخذ حبه واحدة في الاسبوع مثلا ،، أما مايفعله الناس من تناول 2-3 يوميا فقد يؤدي إلى سرطان المعدة والاسهال الدائم .


**احذرو أتكنز

**فهو يؤدي إلى :

* هشاشة العظام 
*نقص المناعة 
*ارتفاع الكولسترول والدهون الثلاثية


**كثرة اتباع الرجيم ..

تؤدي إلى مناعة تثبيت الوزن


كلمة السر..



**الاعتدال في الأكل وتركه قبل الشعور بالشبع ..

تطبيق حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام { ثلث لطعامك وثلث لشرابك وثلث لنفسك }

وهذا معناه :- ان تقومي من الوجبه ولديك الرغبة في أكل لقمتين أو 3 لقمات زيادة .




**رجيم فصائل الدم ..

ليس له أي أساس من الصحة ومنظمات التغذية العالمية أثبتت ذلك



الشاي الأخضر ..



**بين الوجبات ممتاز لنزول الوزن ومفعولة كالسحر ..

اشرب 3 أكواب في اليوم شرط أن تكون بين الوجبات 
وليسبعد الوجبة مباشرة (ساعه أو نصف ساعه على الاقل)

شرط عدم الاعتماد عليه لوحده 

<< كثيرون يقولون سنشرب شاي أخضر وناكل على كيفنا وهذا خطأ احذر من الوقوع فيه



شاي رويال ..



يسبب اسهال مستمر ويؤدي الى ارتخاء عضلة المعدة ،، ويصيب الشخص بالامساك بعد تركه .



الكورن فليكس





**أكثر الاشاعات شيوعا احتواءه على مواد مسرطنة وهذا خطأ
أكبر دليل على ذلك أن الكورن فليكس يؤكل من عشرات السنين 
ولم يكن هناك أي تأثير عليهم




شرب الماء


**


**الاكثار من شرب الماء يخفف من تساقط الشعر


**شرب الماء والكرش



**هناك اشاعه بان شرب الماء بكثره يزيد الوزن لكن الصحيح انه :-

اذا تم شربه خلال الوجبة يؤدي الى انتفاخ البطن خلال الوجبة 
وهذا يؤدي الى دفع المعدة الى استقبال المزيد من الأكل 
ونصيحتي أن يتم شرب الماء بين الوجبات والتقليل منه مع الوجبة .


**سر عدم نزول الوزن 



**عدم الشعور بالجوع هو سر عدم نزول الوزن فلن ينزل مالم تشعر بالجوع
كلما شعرت بالجوع تذكر :

1- انك تسير على الدرب السليم

2- ان اللحظة التي تشعر فيها بالجوع تحرق خلالها الدهون



**قطع وجبة العشاء

**لا لقطع وجبة العشاء
خففي منه وذلك بقطع النشويات منه مع الانتباه الى عدم قطع النشويات طول اليوم 



**أفضل وقت لممارسة الرياضة





**جميع الأوقات مناسبة لكن يجب مراعاة عدم ممارستها بعد الأكل مباشرة 
لتنجب سوء الهضم الناتج من تدفق الدم في الأمعاء بشكل كبير
وأفضل وقت في الصباح الباكر و في رمضان هو ماقبل الافطار بساعة واحدة فقط 
فهي تحرق الدهون المختزنه مباشرة



**زيادة الطول 

لم يتم اكتشاف شيء لدى خبراء التغذية يزيد الطول نهائيا
بعد مرور ال 18 الى 20 سنة تنتهي آخر مراحل الطول لدى الانسان ،، 
ولو كان هناك علاج لكان هناك حل للمعاقين والأقزام 


السمنة المتركزة بالظهر والزنود


**تمرين الزنود : 

حركي يديك الى الأمام والخلف دورة كاملة مثل الدوامة عشر دقائق الى الأمام 
وعشر دقائق الى الخلف يوميا فهذا من شأنه أن يشد الترهل الذي في اليد بالكامل
مع عمل تمرينات خواصر خفيفة وتجنب حمل أوزان ثقيلة


**الحبوب الصينية لزيادة الوزن




احذرو منها فهي مضرة وخطرة وغير مرخصة وكثيرون ماتو بسببها 

**
*

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

الله يجزاك الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير

----------

